# Fire Bricks for Log Burner



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good Morning , would anyone in the Valencia area know where we could get fire bricks to repair our Log Burner , I have googled and tried everything I know to find them in Spain. I may have to order from the UK but wanted to see if anyone could point me in the right direction before I do that. I have tried Bricodepot with no joy . Thank you


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have a Leroy Merlin near you they should sell them. Otherwise find a poligono estate and you should find someone selling them there. The two poligonos I know near us sell such things.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Maureen go to Xativa.
Go across the Mc D roundabout to the next one & take the 1 o/clock exit, as you enter this exit look to your right at the small parade of shops & one of these is a Chimenea shop that will stock/know where to buy ETC.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Any builders merchants sell them normally .30mm & 40mm thicknesses.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks so much guys , we will try Xativa tomorrow


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

I worked as a builder here for quite a while in the past and as mentioned they should be available in most builders merchants 

cheers Tony


----------

